# Substrate for Carpet Pythons



## Dahms13 (Aug 12, 2016)

Just wondering what substrate everyone is using in display type tanks for carpets OTHER than newspaper? 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## missie66 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm using kritters crumble







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 12, 2016)

If you're after a more natural look, kritter krumble (or equivalent) or the aspen bedding type substrate is the go. Or if you have a few snakes, a cheaper option is breeder's choice style cat litter. Despite common misconceptions, it is not dusty, except when you put it in first.


----------



## jsmith (Aug 12, 2016)

i use aspen bedding. i find it pretty well priced and easy to see when the snake has made a mess. i have also noticed that my snake sheds cleaner since i swapped to the aspen bedding maybe due to it being a bit rougher

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguana (Aug 12, 2016)

I find that Kritter's crumble really helps control odor, and is pretty absorbent, so messes are easy to remove, although they can be difficult to spot. It helps with humidity and a bag will last you a few enclosure clean outs.


----------



## Rhysgrant (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey guys sorry to cut in but how often should I completely remove all substrate and clean and put new stuff in (one sub adult Stimson enclosure about 1000x400x600)? I currently have red reptile sand but I will be getting kritters crumble tomorrow TIA


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 14, 2016)

Sand is a big no-no for snakes. Re cleaning, spot clean as you go, and every six months give the enclosure a complete changeover, and clean with F10.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 14, 2016)

I use compressed pine shavings with newspaper underneath. I spot clean little messes and complete clean and disinfect with big messes. This means no big cleans in winter, but probably fortnightly in summer.


----------



## Wallo (Aug 14, 2016)

Chipsi XXL - dont use Chipsi Snake as it is too fine


----------



## Buggster (Aug 14, 2016)

Rhysgrant said:


> Hey guys sorry to cut in but how often should I completely remove all substrate and clean and put new stuff in (one sub adult Stimson enclosure about 1000x400x600)? I currently have red reptile sand but I will be getting kritters crumble tomorrow TIA



Sand looks great, but is a real pain...
ive still got sand stuck in a little mini terrarium I had my Stimmie in when he was a hatchy. 

Ive soaked it in water, tried o scrape it out, used a small (high powered) vacuum... Nothing seems to work!

ive had to ditch that terrarium- I use it now to eat my caterpillar chrysalis'- they don't mind the sand!


----------



## EllieSkyline (Sep 27, 2017)

missie66 said:


> I'm using kritters crumble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excited to try this stuff, lot's of raving reviews on youtube. Can you confirm if this is the fine or course version? Which would be more suitable for a juvenile jungle python?


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 27, 2017)

EllieSkyline said:


> Excited to try this stuff, lot's of raving reviews on youtube. Can you confirm if this is the fine or course version? Which would be more suitable for a juvenile jungle python?


It looks like what I use which is the fine version


----------



## Foozil (Sep 27, 2017)

Would kritters krumble be ok for a 7 month old diamond python? I've heard not, but I don't see why not. Any other opinions?


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 27, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Would kritters krumble be ok for a 7 month old diamond python? I've heard not, but I don't see why not. Any other opinions?


Depending on its size, it should be fine, the problem with smaller pythons and Kroger’s krumble is if it gets on their food and they ingest it, prob not the biggest problem but could be something to research / get other ppls opinions


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 27, 2017)

I've been using kritters crumble for a few years no issues, although at 7 months old my snakes are in small tubs or racks with paper towel as substrate.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 27, 2017)

Cheapest option for the kritter krumble is the blocks of coir peat from Bunnings; exactly the same stuff, except in a compressed form. Just follow the instructions on how to use it. Make sure you get the one without wetting agent, or any other additives.


----------



## EllieSkyline (Sep 27, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> It looks like what I use which is the fine version


Thanks!


----------



## Maddyb (Oct 2, 2017)

We got Kritter Crumble about a month ago and just noticed our Jungle Python has brown dirt dust on him .. thinking he has been digging or burrowing into it, not that we have ever seen him/her do it. Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 2, 2017)

Maddyb said:


> We got Kritter Crumble about a month ago and just noticed our Jungle Python has brown dirt dust on him .. thinking he has been digging or burrowing into it, not that we have ever seen him/her do it. Has anyone else seen this before?


Both my snakes dig into it when we put them onto it, not sure why however I doubt it’s harmful to them and maybe they just like the feeling of it compare to what u were using before?


----------

